# charity rides in middle tennessee



## bob-e (Jul 17, 2003)

Coming back to cycling after being away for 5 years. I used to love doing charity metrics and centuries. Seems like we had about one a month; spring through fall. I can't find any. Maybe they will start promoting in the spring?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep your eyes peeled on Active dot com. There will be a United Way ride coming up in Winchester (Franklin County) called Hog Wild 100. there will be 100, 60, 35 and 10 mile options. There is a carnival and BarBQ going on that weekend. April 21st 2012.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Tks for the word on the Winchester ride. Hadn't heard of it before. That gives me another one to consider.

Don't forget about the 3 State-3 Mountain here in Chattanooga. Takes place first Saturday in May, rain or shine. 25, 62, 90, or 100 mile options. 100 mile run takes you over 3 mountains thru 3 states. The last climb, Burkhalter Gap, is a biotchhhhhhhh. Rode it a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

The two Rotary clubs in Clarksville both put one on. The CRAM is on Memorial day weekend and the Sunrise Century is Labor Day weekend. There's always Jack and Back if you want to go big.


----------



## Jgkirouac (Feb 9, 2012)

There is also one in murfreesboro April 21st don't have all the details. I believe it is called tour the Boro and has 20 35 70 mile options.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you get the info on the ride in Murfreesboro? I'll try to see what I can find as well. 

I'm registered for the 3 State-3 Mountain here in Chattanooga on the first Saturday in May...and I'd like to get one or two big rides under my belt before then.


----------



## Jgkirouac (Feb 9, 2012)

It is a benefit ride to benefit one of the organizations of Rutherford county. There was a link to it on Murfreesboro bike clubs website.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Home


----------

